# 6th of July fishing Guide.



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

Need a guide for 4 or 5 guys out of Rockport or near by for the 6th of July. Any help would be appreciated. 210 606 6888

Jason


----------



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

Family changed dates. Any guides available for the 13th?


----------

